# Focal Utopia Cable Upgrade: Silver Dragron V3  or  Lavricables Master Silver ?



## PhiQuanTu

Anybody has experience with both brands and can provide some insights? The Lavricables Master Silver does look nicer with the braids. Just throw me any opinions you may have, guys.
  
  
 Silver Dragon Premium Cable V3:
https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-premium-cable-for-focal-utopia-headphones-v3.html
  
 Lavricables Master Silver:
http://www.lavricables.com/cables/master-silver-focal-utopia-upgrade-cable/


----------



## Sonic Guild

phiquantu said:


> Anybody has experience with both brands and can provide some insights? The Lavricables Master Silver does look nicer with the braids. Just throw me any opinions you may have, guys.
> 
> 
> Silver Dragon Premium Cable V3:
> ...


 

 Did u find out an answer to your question? 
 I am interested in a silver cable.


----------



## PhiQuanTu

The Silver Dragon is going back to the Moon today, and I'm taking 10% loss (restocking fee). To me, both cables transmit audio quality to the Utopia at about the same level (clear & detailed, and slightly better than stock cables). But the Lavricable has a way better look and seems more durable in the long run (though a little heavier than the Silver Dragon V3 - note that it's 12 core braided). The Lavricable also cost a lot less (~ half) than the Silver Dragron V3. You can get more technical information of the Lavricables on their website.
 I'll get a picture of the Lavricable connected to the Utopia & Chord Hugo when I have time this weekend.


----------



## lavricables

*PhiQuanTu *

 thanks for update and your comments! looking for pics... 
 make sure it's burned in as the sound will be much more pleasant after that!


----------



## Sonic Guild

lavricables said:


> *PhiQuanTu *
> 
> thanks for update and your comments! looking for pics...
> make sure it's burned in as the sound will be much more pleasant after that!


 

 Do u make copper cables for the Utopia?


----------



## lavricables

sonic guild said:


> Do u make copper cables for the Utopia?


 

 unfortunately no.


----------



## popof94

Utopia headphone, astell&kern AK320+AK380 amplifier, miter leather and lavricable ultimate cable connect in balance output.


----------



## musicday

popof94 said:


> Utopia headphone, astell&kern AK320+AK380 amplifier, miter leather and lavricable ultimate cable connect in balance output.


 
 Very nice looking cable and the price is very reasonable compared to other similar makes.


----------



## timztunz

lavricables said:


>


 
  
 Do you have Reference Line cable for the Utopia?  Or am I just missing it on the website?  Also, what is current lead time from order to ship?
  
 Many thanks!


----------



## lavricables

12 core Master and 20 core Grand lines are the only available now for Utopia headphones. Reference will not reveal full potential of these headphones I'm afraid. All cables are usually sent within a week time of payment.


----------



## timztunz

lavricables said:


> 12 core Master and 20 core Grand lines are the only available now for Utopia headphones. Reference will not reveal full potential of these headphones I'm afraid. All cables are usually sent within a week time of payment.


 
 Kind thanks.  Order placed.


----------



## Whippler

@lavricables Shop is closed? was going to order a cable for Utopia. btw do you ship from EU?


----------



## TimeBomb (May 28, 2017)

Whippler said:


> @lavricables Shop is closed? was going to order a cable for Utopia. btw do you ship from EU?


I was wondering about the same thing. At least on their eBay shop, it shows that he's currently away until June 2nd. Hope we'll be able to buy around then.

I am looking for a new cable to replace the stock cable for my Audeze LCD2, and have my eyes set on the Lavricables. I'm a bit of a newbie though, and was wondering if anyone could explain the benefits I may notice from getting the 12 core or 20 core cable, rather than the 8 core cable. 8 -> 12 -> 20 core is around a $100-200 step up each way, hence my curiosity around around the 12/20 core over the 8 core. Thanks all.


----------



## vert

I have the Danacable for the Utopia. It's good.

Much better than the stock cable.


----------



## riderx1

I was at cam jam the other day and remembered using a focal with some thick braided silver cable. I think it costed around $1000. Wished I could've compared it with the regular cable.


----------



## 397324

Here is the question I asked and the reply:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've tried twice to purchase from you, both times the site says "♫♫ UNFORTUNATELY THE SHOP IS CLOSED! PLEASE COME BACK LATER. ♫♫♫\".

What's going on? Are you still trading?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hi,

need to rest a bit.
let me know what were you looking for, it might be it's already prebuilt.

Best regards,
Konstantin


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

lavricables said:


> 12 core Master and 20 core Grand lines are the only available now for Utopia headphones. Reference will not reveal full potential of these headphones I'm afraid. All cables are usually sent within a week time of payment.


Sweet, will keep this in mind after I get the headphones. Do you guy's terminate in the 2.5mm astell and kern connection. Because I also was going to purchase the Kann player they make.


----------



## lavricables

ILLMATIC9108 said:


> Sweet, will keep this in mind after I get the headphones. Do you guy's terminate in the 2.5mm astell and kern connection. Because I also was going to purchase the Kann player they make.



Cheers!
Sure, on request!


----------



## wldcohso

@lavricables any Black Friday sales? I really want a cable from you guys.


----------



## iAudio365

Just bought some for my utopia can’t wait to get it!


----------



## wldcohso

iAudio365 said:


> Just bought some for my utopia can’t wait to get it!



Which one you go with?


----------



## iAudio365

wldcohso said:


> Which one you go with?



Master 12 core, the cheaper one to the grand and from everything I’ve read far more superior to the massivly overpriced moon audio ones. I didn’t get any sleeving though as I love the white cable colour. 

Their in stock I emailed to check, it’s already been shipped so should have it son thank goodness the utopia stock cable is just to long haha.


----------



## wangerism

Lazuli Reference. nuff said

http://danacables.com/product/lazuli-ref-fc/


----------



## iAudio365

wangerism said:


> Lazuli Reference. nuff said
> 
> http://danacables.com/product/lazuli-ref-fc/



 $1200 hahaha, fools and their money and all that but by all means you wanna spend 1200 on something Lavricables can do for 400 be my guest not my money being burnt.

No thanks,

Price to perfomance vs other more expensive cables on the market > Lavricables all day, mine just came in, light as a feather sexy as anything to look at and are very, very high quality made.

Now what to do with the other 700 I just saved from not buying danacables... nuff said


----------



## wangerism

iAudio365 said:


> $1200 hahaha, fools and their money and all that but by all means you wanna spend 1200 on something Lavricables can do for 400 be my guest not my money being burnt.
> 
> No thanks,
> 
> ...


----------



## wangerism

silvers with utopia?? really?? isnt it too bright? I find copper cables will be a better match with utopia as it can bring back the warmth in the music without getting too critical in listening to each and every single cymbal of sound and forgetting all about the music. Hence, I chose dana. and my silverdragon has since been in the drawer.
Well, some can splurge some cant. and since can afford utopia means something....


----------



## iAudio365

wangerism said:


> silvers with utopia?? really?? isnt it too bright? I find copper cables will be a better match with utopia as it can bring back the warmth in the music without getting too critical in listening to each and every single cymbal of sound and forgetting all about the music. Hence, I chose dana. and my silverdragon has since been in the drawer.
> Well, some can splurge some cant. and since can afford utopia means something....



Yes silvers work just fine sound great and don’t make anything bright or infact to my ears don’t even sound that different from the stock cables. I find most things with cables to be snake oil anyway but for their price and just how much quality lavricables puts into the build and thfact their light as a human hair I found it money well spent but I would never pay above 400 for any cables..

I tested both stock cable and lavricable and don’t hear any significant difference in brightness at all, both sound similar to me and I listen to all kinda of music and game with them as well on my pc and all sounds amazing withought taking anything away or adding anything to the utopia sound signature that I can detect so I’m happy. Even more happy to be done with that monsterous stock cable


----------



## Promenadeplatz

I tried the silver Lavri balanced type with an HD800 and did not like it so much, it was sloppy, soft, pulpy, no dynamics. I use now the Lavri silvered balanced type with a SRH1840 and find them simply great, end game, full sound, reminds me of listening to speakers.


----------



## 495045

iAudio365 said:


> I tested both stock cable and lavricable and don’t hear any significant difference in brightness at all, both sound similar to me and I listen to all kinda of music and game with them as well on my pc and all sounds amazing withought taking anything away or adding anything to the utopia sound signature that I can detect so I’m happy. Even more happy to be done with that monsterous stock cable



So you paid 460 for 2m and no musical improvment. Quite interesting about Lavricables : not contenders for me as I'd like to improve the sound and obviously, there cable doesn't. This is silver, yes, but so little that it is cheap. It is not OCC silver. Seems they are designed for lower end headphones. Heat soldering is not the best compared to cold shredding, they use very cheap terminaisons. Contacts doen's seem to matter to lavricables and they might lack isolation. 

I'd rather try this one :
https://audiosensibility.com/blog/p...able-Focal-Utopia/p/77333980/category=8516930


----------



## lavricables

PHIL007 said:


> So you paid 460 for 2m and no musical improvment. Quite interesting about Lavricables : not contenders for me as I'd like to improve the sound and obviously, there cable doesn't. This is silver, yes, but so little that it is cheap. It is not OCC silver. Seems they are designed for lower end headphones. Heat soldering is not the best compared to cold shredding, they use very cheap terminaisons. Contacts doen's seem to matter to lavricables and they might lack isolation.
> 
> I'd rather try this one :
> https://audiosensibility.com/blog/p...able-Focal-Utopia/p/77333980/category=8516930



there is actually noticeable difference even with less expensive Master series for Utopia compared to the standard one. Silver clearly gives more air to teh soundstage. So it might be matter of setup or simply subjective. Since everyone has it's own opinion, it's totally normal. Some guys might even use their iphones with $500+ custom 28 core cable for HE1k as we just experienced and then later pretend that there is totally no audible difference, others might have decent setups and otehr impressions like here, for instance.

no, we dont use cheap terminations, besides we offer different options and also some not listed on request.


----------



## 495045

lavricables said:


> there is actually noticeable difference even with less expensive Master series for Utopia compared to the standard one. Silver clearly gives more air to teh soundstage. So it might be matter of setup or simply subjective. Since everyone has it's own opinion, it's totally normal. Some guys might even use their iphones with $500+ custom 28 core cable for HE1k as we just experienced and then later pretend that there is totally no audible difference, others might have decent setups and otehr impressions like here, for instance.
> 
> no, we dont use cheap terminations, besides we offer different options and also some not listed on request.



I agree with the first part but not with the second one : "no cheap terminaisons". Everyone can check the retail price from an anonymous buyer of :
- ViaBlue 6.3mm : around $15
- Neutrick NC4MXBB : not found on my price list : NC4MX-B should be around $3.75 NC4MX-HD should be $9.20

Leaving in France, I can't borrow a cable and send it back with restocking fees (I've just noticed that you have no rstocking fees for standard 2m cables which is great). That's why I have to rely on others' opinion.

I tried to understand :
I think what matters the most with terminaisons is the way they are implemented. One can use very expensive ones but I think it will add a few drops for a lot of money. So your's could very well do the job.

I was surprised that no sound difference was found between the stock cable and your silver cable. Your's could be worse (I don't think so for the Grand 20 but some could find it "too bright") or better (which is what I'd had bet on, at least for the sounstage) but *definitely*, there should be a hudge difference between OFC and 6N silver cable.

So I would advise anyone living in the US to give a chance to your GRAND cable (I wouldn't recommend the Master line for those high-end headphones)  as they only risk to be more than pleasantly surprised. Lucky guys.

My only wonder is the lack of outer jacket which could protect the silver cable itself.

May be you should allow a 4 weeks return period for the GRAND line as those cables needs at least 150 hours of breaking, which is 6 days being continuously used.

This is just my humble PERSONNAL opinion (not the truth), based on my little experience looking for cables, knowing we have all a different major equipment : our hears.


----------



## lavricables

@PHIL007

thanks for your opinion! Noted.

Regarding Master line, it would be fair to make some recommendations if you have heard it at least.

As to the plugs, all of them including viablue, aeco, carbon ones, xlrs, etc have been chosen and compared from price/ performance perspective. Obviously cheaper or more expensive options will always be available on the market and every manufacturer has his own choice what to use. Anyway, as already been said, on request we offer other options as well. Moreover, you could always send us your plugs or guide to buy the ones you wish. These do affect the sound, however cable geometry and materials are much more crucial in overall performance as we found out.

should you have any questions, do not hesitate to send us email.


----------



## 495045

@lavricables

You're right about my recommendation about Master line but my recommendation was only for the Focal Utopia. As you know, I can't get them. If you want fairness, let me a pair of Master line and Reference line and I'll give you my humble opinion.

But I haven't been unfair as I have written :
"This is just my humble PERSONNAL opinion (not the truth), based on my little experience looking for cables"

I wouldn't recomment the Master for Focal Utopia based on price difference with Grand which is only $100 (unless I'm wrong). With $4K headphones, and once again this is only my personnal opinion, were are in kind of a special context. And if had I choose to buy from lavricables, I wouldn't "save" $100 and decide to let part of the potential of my headphone unexployed.

Once again, it is my personnal opinion.

But there are thousands of cable I wouldn't recommend even without having heard them on the Utopia.

But you didn't complain when one wrote 
"$1200 hahaha, fools and their money and all that but by all means you wanna spend 1200 on something Lavricables can do for 400 be my guest not my money being burnt." without having listened to the dancables lazuli on the Utopia. Do you cinsider that this assertion wwas fair ?

And yes I have a question : why is silk sleeving available for the Master Utopia cable (for not a lot of money : $12) and no sleeving is available for the Grand Line Utopia. Does il alter sound ?


----------



## Quantumbody

Can anyone help me?

I am looking for an adapter which allows me to use a double helix cables prion4 cable, 
which is terminated in abyss ab1266 mini Xlr plugs, 
with focal utopia headphones.

Dhc make such an adapter, but is is expensive, and they have not replied to the two emails that I have sent them, in which I asked for the total length of the adapter which plugs into the utopia headphones.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Visveswaran Umashankar

This is Vishy from India, I am looking for a softer cable (compared to the stock one sooner which is hard at) within 200$ for my Focal Elegia! I am confused between Lavricables, Junkosha from ve and one from Arctic cables! Can you guys please suggees which would be the best for me! I am looking for something which can be easily managed and makes the details on the Elegia a bit crisper!

Regards,
Vishy


----------



## jb122

Has anyone tried a Lavricables silver cable and also a Norne / Toxic Cables / Forza Audioworks cable and can compare their sound quality? Any comparison between the sound quality of these cables would be really helpful. I've been considering buying a Lavricables cable and trying to choose between these options.


----------



## Hoegaardener70

Quantumbody said:


> Can anyone help me?
> 
> I am looking for an adapter which allows me to use a double helix cables prion4 cable,
> which is terminated in abyss ab1266 mini Xlr plugs,
> ...




This comes a bit late, but try Sean on eBay in his AffinityCable shop - great short adapters which do not alter the sound.


----------



## Quantumbody

Hoegaardener70

Thank you for the help, much appreciated.

I bought an excellent connection cable from TED ALLEN, some time ago.

He was a pleasure to deal with. A very high quality cable, at a reasonable cost.
I will keep a record of sean at AffinityCable for the future.

pity that there is nobody, that i know of, in the united kingdom, so that i do not have to pay the tax and extra customs charges, which really bump the price up.

your help is much appreciated.


----------

